# Tikka T3 270 WSM



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Not too stoked to sell this one, but I'm trying to get funds together for a rifle build.

Selling my Tikka T3 270 WSM. Rifle specs:
- Blued steel
- Adjustable trigger
- Detachable Mag
- Upgraded Bell and Carlson Medalist Stock Black w/ Grey webbing
- Including Leupold scope bases

Rifle shows slight signs of use. It's a great shooter (just like all Tikka's) and is light and easy to handle. My load of RL-22 and 140 AB does a great job for me.

**No optics included in the sale

$650

Rifle is located in Idaho Falls, ID.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump


----------

